# Microsoft Office lost on my PC now



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MS office came included with my Win 10 HP computer.

Have you did a system search for it, maybe just the icon got flubbed out, and it is still hidden.


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just as a sidelight.....

I tried to load word 97 on a windows 8 and it would not load. I had a copy of 2007 and it loaded both on win8 and 10. At the time, I heard that 97 was no longer supported.

I never tried word 97 directly to Win10.

Kinda makes you mad... in effect forced obsolesence..... and I hate learning a new version, especially when I don't need it or want any of it's updated krap.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

If I remember correctly, you can install certain versions of Microsoft Office and after the activation period expires, it'll warn you that activation failed but still fully functions.

There are several free products you can install.

LibreOffice
OpenOffice
WPSOffice
FreeOffice


Free Online Office Products:
Google Docs https://docs.google.com
Microsoft Office Online https://www.office.com


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There is a system restore program on my Win 10, that will return the system to a set point before the thing went haywire.

Do you have that and maybe want to try it?

ED


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

My PC had WIN 7 on it and I had the MSO 97 loaded in it. When I loaded the "free" WIN 10 upgrade last year, the WIN 10 just kept my MSO 97 loaded. From what I am researching now, the WIN 10 upgrade download, does not come with MSO. 

I did a total "recovery yesterday, so I have no way to go back and recover my old MSO 97 as it was wiped out by MS when I was rebooted. I checked just now, and there is no MSO hidden in my APPS anywhere except MSO 365, in which they want it to be purchased first... in order to down load it.

I have all my documents that I did in WORD and Excel on a flash drive stick, but they will not open for me now as my PC now, has no MSO programs loaded that will open them. All I have now is WordPad, and that is like using a broom handle to row a boat, to type up documents in. MSO spoiled me I guess.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You might find a used MSO disc on e-bay, for a lot less than they charge for it at the download store.


ED


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't know how that would work ED using EB. I thought once a PC program was bought and loaded, the product "key" number entered to download it, would not allow it to be used again on another PC. Except to re-load it on the original PC that it was downloaded to. A copyright rule maybe ? T or F ? I dunno.....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I just returned from e-bay, found 127 there ranging in price from $10.00 to full retail price, most say that they have the key included.

Might be worth a look see, just to find out.

As far as copyright , who's going to tell them?


ED


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

All you need is the key. You should be able to download it free and install using your key. If you installed it the first time you should have the key.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

LibreOffice is most excellent. It will open and save-as... all office docs. And can also do some things MSO can't or won't. They continually update it.
Although their Excel ver, Calc, doesn't have as many features wrt integration w/other apps, it is still very adequate. 
bg


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i used openoffice for the last 10 years and i find it way better than msoffice, it is free and lightweight


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I just finished downloading Apache Open Office and did some trial runs. 

Wow, this is a great free office downloadable software program, and as carmusic stated...it has almost the same programs as MSO too and maybe better, once I get to digging in to it. ! 


Nothing beats free, until its time to pay up.  Thanks Guys !! 

Now I bet you all will be so pleased to know, that I can now start drawing my goofy sketches again. :vs_laugh:


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

OldTrk,
I never realized Apache has tried to resurrect OO.
I eventually bailed on orig OO due to poor dev, and all the opensource pi**ing wars betw developers causing it to founder- it was also a kludge on Windows, worked better on Linux.
(And at that time I got most all productivity software free from the Univ IT dept.)

Seems like a bunch of the brain power from Oracle/Apache migrated to Libre, and some questions remain whether Apache will continue development. Libre has active ongoing updates.
You can install both and see which works for you. Thats what I'm gonna do
because I'm curious.

Hey, I just found a version of KlipperBase. That and Dbase were like watching SpeedRacer
bill g


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Just as a sidelight.....
> 
> I tried to load word 97 on a windows 8 and it would not load. I had a copy of 2007 and it loaded both on win8 and 10. At the time, I heard that 97 was no longer supported.
> 
> ...


2003 works on 7 and has the same interface.

For 2007 and 2010, you can add the menus back with a separate utility. I don't know about the new versions - they have a bad reputation.


----------

